# Switching Car Insurers - Do I need to inform insurer of accident history?



## Vince (23 Dec 2008)

My car insurance is up for renewal soon and I'm thinking about switching insurers.

However, I'm wondering if I need to inform any new insurer of my accident history?
I have 3 years NCB however, I was involved in a motorbike accident 3+ years ago(I was on the motorbike) where the other party was found 100% liable. This went to court and I won.
More recently, my partner, who is a named driver on my car insurance, was involved in a collision with another vehicle. The other party accepted liability and paid for all damages. Again this did not affect my NCB.

As neither accident was my fault and nor did I claim on my insurance, my insurance company was still informed.

So if I go for a new provider do I need to declare this history and will it affect my premium?

Cheers!


----------



## GA001 (23 Dec 2008)

Vince said:


> My car insurance is up for renewal soon and I'm thinking about switching insurers.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I need to inform any new insurer of my accident history?
> I have 3 years NCB however, I was involved in a motorbike accident 3+ years ago(I was on the motorbike) where the other party was found 100% liable. This went to court and I won.
> ...


 
Yes, all accidents, whether liable or not must be disclosed.

You will be more than likely on insurance link, so at a claims stage it would be important to disclose this for obvious reasons.


----------



## INTHEZONE (23 Dec 2008)

Have you tried Setanta Insurance? They will not take into account claims that fall outside the last 3yrs nor any settled claims under 3yrs where the settlement total(s) did not exceed EUR 40,000 - which seems to fit with your circumstances. As they only deal through brokers, you'll need to check out their website (www.setantainsurance.com) to see a list of their brokers to get a quote.


----------



## Ravima (23 Dec 2008)

You have NCB, you were not at fault in the accidents, any prospective insurer will not refuse you on grounds of claims experience.


----------



## Complainer (23 Dec 2008)

You have to answer fully all questions that they ask on their proposal form, which will probably include your claims history.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Dec 2008)

Welcome to AAM, INTHEZONE. In accordance with our , perhaps you'd clarify if you have any link to Setanta Insurance?


----------



## simon44 (30 Dec 2008)

Vince said:


> My car insurance is up for renewal soon and I'm thinking about switching insurers.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I need to inform any new insurer of my accident history?
> I have 3 years NCB however, I was involved in a motorbike accident 3+ years ago(I was on the motorbike) where the other party was found 100% liable. This went to court and I won.
> ...


 
You'll be perfectly ok saying all that to the insurance company and in fact you should. I personally dont see what a motorbike policy has to do with a cage (car) policy myself seen as their two completely different machines and are driven mentally differently in every way.


----------

